# 1971 GMC Dump 27k miles



## Grace Tree (Apr 7, 2007)

Picked this up yesterday. 1971 GMC with 27,000 miles 12 ft. grain box. No more shoveling chipshttp://users.adelphia.net/~plsmallwood/gmc.jpg


----------



## begleytree (Apr 7, 2007)

good looking truck!
tell me about the engine and tranny! v8 or the super 6? 4 speed, right?
vacuum brakes with the big ass booster under the drivers step?
-Ralph


----------



## Grace Tree (Apr 7, 2007)

V8, Ralph. with a 4 and 2 speed rear. It belonged to a farmer up in Michigan. He left it to the guy we got it from. He had the dump bed made a put a ton of money into bringing everything back up to snuff. Didn't set any speed records on the way home. It sure brings back alot of memories.
Phil


----------



## lawson's tree s (Apr 7, 2007)

nice looking truck. glad to hear you won't have to shovel anymore chips. it makes for a long day when you have to shovel them. it should last a really long time with the low miles on it . good luck with it..


----------



## Treeman587 (Apr 7, 2007)

That is a real good looking truck. I would sport it all over town. Way more classy of a treeman truck than some of these new ones.

You going to build a chip top for it?


----------



## Grace Tree (Apr 7, 2007)

We haven't decided about a top yet. My little Morbark 2070 doesn't have enough snot to blow any chips out of the bed so that's not an issue. We may just mesh tarp it till we get tired of that and build one later on. That's a darn nice one that you have. I'll save that pic for some ideas later.
Phil


----------



## Treeman587 (Apr 7, 2007)

I fought with plywood tops for two years. So I ripped that off, cut the top down 6 inches to square it up(I hit a tree once), Then put the 2x4 ridge inside, and trimmed out the outside with 1x4 to hold the two layers of plywood walls from splitting and such. When I originally built it I ripped out the old plywood, leaving the bare metal skeleton. Then I used 1/2 inch plywood straight up from the floor to the ceiling. On the outside I put another layer running sideways above the metal rail. I just put screws and liquid nails to hold the two together. Then I cut the corrugated metal with a metal blade in my skil saw and layed it in there, screwed to the 2x4s. I can walk on the top and it is fine. Use good materials. That scrap peice of plywood you see at the front is my beater board. when it gets chewed up I replace it so I dont blow out the front of the top.


----------



## bushinspector (Apr 7, 2007)

That is one good looking truck. The only problem would be I would just drive around all day looking spiffy!!!!!!!!

I think I would cry when the chips started to flow in to that good looking rig.


----------



## Dadatwins (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice looking truck, did the previous owner add power steering?


----------



## begleytree (Apr 8, 2007)

bushinspector said:


> That is one good looking truck. The only problem would be I would just drive around all day looking spiffy!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think I would cry when the chips started to flow in to that good looking rig.



LOL, I thought I was the only one who had a hard time putting a nice truck out to work, knowing the wear and dings that are comming!
-Ralph


----------



## Husky137 (Apr 8, 2007)

Small Wood said:


> We haven't decided about a top yet. My little Morbark 2070 doesn't have enough snot to blow any chips out of the bed so that's not an issue. We may just mesh tarp it till we get tired of that and build one later on. That's a darn nice one that you have. I'll save that pic for some ideas later.
> Phil



Is there something wrong with your chipper? My 2070 can blow chips all over the place without a box.

Very nice truck, I'd hate to use it for sure.


----------



## Grace Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't think so but since it's the only 2070 I've ever used I don't have anything to compare it to. We used to use a 16 ft. trailer with 3 ft. sides and throw a piece of plywood on each side near the front. I had a mesh tarp on a roller at the front and I'd raise that up to about 8 ft. Not much bounced out so I think I'll be OK with this.
Regards,
Phil


----------



## Grace Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Dadatwins said:


> Nice looking truck, did the previous owner add power steering?


Thanks. Nope, and I'm sure I'm going to miss it. 
Phil


----------



## Dadatwins (Apr 8, 2007)

Like most GM vehicles it can probably be added by changing the steering box and adding a pump and belt. The bolt holes are probably already on the frame and the engine block. Have fun.


----------



## Husky137 (Apr 8, 2007)

Small Wood said:


> I don't think so but since it's the only 2070 I've ever used I don't have anything to compare it to. We used to use a 16 ft. trailer with 3 ft. sides and throw a piece of plywood on each side near the front. I had a mesh tarp on a roller at the front and I'd raise that up to about 8 ft. Not much bounced out so I think I'll be OK with this.
> Regards,
> Phil




Is yours the 35hp wisconsin or the 86hp diesel? I always forget that there is a 2070 and a 2070xl. I have the xl which will eat 10" logs.


----------



## computeruser (Apr 8, 2007)

Beautiful truck! I would absolutely love to have one of those.


----------



## Grace Tree (Apr 9, 2007)

It has the Wisconsin V465D which is a 65.9 hp. 
Phil


----------



## NORTREE (Jan 5, 2008)

Thats one of the nicest chip trucks I've seen in a long time!That body style is awesome!!!Whats it have for a tailgate and hitch?


----------



## Grace Tree (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks. We used it all year and it's been a good truck. The only trouble we had was a wheel cylinder that started leaking. The body was built for hauling grain so the tailgate has a grain door in the lower center. It was built to hinge from the top, bottom or swing. We've only used it as a swing open as the darn thing is so heavy that I'm not sure one guy could lift it back up if it was bottom hinged. If we're on a big job I put a "duck board" at the back to make sure nothing falls out until we get the gate shut. The only negative is that we have to unhook the chipper to swing the gate shut. The hinges on the gate are 3/4" thick so after we dump we can leave it pinned open for the next job. We may build a light weight wood tail gate in the spring. Not sure.
Phil


----------



## KeithTree (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice truck. My first chip truck was a 1969 Chevy C50. Your truck reminds me of mine but yours is a cream puff, mine was a wreck.


----------



## Grace Tree (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks. We still haven't gotten around to putting power steering on it. I'm starting to get shoulders like Popeye 
Phil


----------



## NORTREE (Jan 5, 2008)

The body on the '92 Ford I'm putting together is similar to yours.It originally had a gate that swung out from the top but it was missing when I got it.I built these doors using 1/2" x 2" channle and 11 ga sheet steel.


----------



## Grace Tree (Jan 5, 2008)

That looks great. I never gave much thought to having it open in the middle with a double door. Maybe we'll try something like that because I could miss the chipper chute. In response to your other question, the hitch has a bolted on pintle plus a 2" receiver below that so I can hook up to the pintle or whatever I have a ball for. The guy that built it overbuilt it which was good. The down side is that it's pretty heavy.
Regards,
Phil


----------



## DarylB (Jan 5, 2008)

What engine in that old thing? 350 V8? 402 Big block? Good lookin rig.


----------



## Grace Tree (Jan 5, 2008)

It's a 350.
Phil


----------



## NORTREE (Jan 5, 2008)

Where abouts in NE Ohio are you?I go out to ACRT (Akron)for classes every year.It would be cool to stop by and check out that truck in person(and maybe get a turn behind the wheel  ).I'm getting ready to weld a hitch plate into my '92.I'm going to weld in a receiver tube and use a pintle hook on a receiver.As you can see in the photos I posted earlier the frame ends under the truck aways.I also like the versatility of a receiver hitch.


----------



## joesawer (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice truck. When I was younger those trucks ruled the logging woods. Every one either had a "Great Mountain Climber" or they wanted one. Some freinds of mine had had a red one just like that (except for a dead tandem and a log rack) nicknamed Prince Albert. 
We have chipped into dump trucks without a chip bed and have had good luck just raising the bed just a few feet and pointing the shoot down some. 
Double doors are nice but they put you right in the middle when opening, wich can be bad if you have some big rounds just waiting to fall out.


----------



## Grace Tree (Jan 6, 2008)

Nortree, you're more than welcome to stop by. I live in a small town about 40 miles north, northeast of Akron. We're shut down in January & February so the trucks is stored on a farm some distance from my house but we'll be dragging it out in March to start all over again. Just drop me an email. 

Joesawyer, I doubt that most people remember Prince Albert in the red tins. I'm not even sure that people name their trucks any more. There used to be an old farmer around here that called his pickup "ol dynamite" . He said it was because it could blow up without warning.
Regards,
Phil


----------



## kah68 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sweet truck man, and if the 350 ever goes south you have plenty of room to swap in a 12 valve 5.9


----------

